# Insufficient System Resources . . . upon Hibernation . . . ugh!



## Jeff C.

Hi folks, I've got a Dell XPS running a Pent. D 930, 3.0g, 2G RAM and nVidia 6800 on Windows XP sp2 with current updates.  Tried to put the pc in hibernate mode but got the above message and could only go into standby or shut off.  I shut off, rebooted and the hibernate option returned.  What causes this in the first place?

Thanks!


----------



## PC eye

The message you have seen there has been seen quite often where a blog has some advice on this.
*Hibernation: Insufficient System Resources Exist to Complete the API.*

November 6th, 2005 by Jim 
« Previous Pagehttp://translocator.ws/2005/11/06/hibernation-insufficient-system-resources/2*1* 2Next Page »*Update:* Microsoft has released a new hotfix for this issue! Although it is currently unavailable to the public, a kind individual has uploaded it to Rapidshare so anyone may try it. Because Microsoft considers this hotfix “in testing” and has decided to *NOT* release it publically yet, the support options should be obvious: *NO* support unless you received it from Microsoft. _Try it at your own risk!_ 


*Microsoft KB Article ID 909095:* The computer occasionally does not hibernate and you receive an “Insufficient System Resources Exist to Complete the API” error message in Windows XP…
*Download Instructions:* Comment #10
_*Note:* The hotfix will only install on systems using *English (United States)* as the default language._ 
Computers running Windows XP with more than 1 GB of RAM may fail to hibernate. The best way to describe the problem is by the steps taken and the response from the system.

The user requests the system to hibernate.
The system appears to think about it for a couple of seconds.
As the system tries to switch video modes, just before displaying the “Hibernating…” progress bar, the Windows _Exclamation_ sound plays.
The video mode switches back, and a dialog box opens with the message:
*Insufficient System Resources Exist to Complete the API.*
After the problem occcurs, the hibernation option is no longer available to the user. In fact, the hibernation tab normally found in the *Power Options* is hidden until the next system reboot. http://translocator.ws/2005/11/06/hibernation-insufficient-system-resources/1

 The author goes on to say that despite the fix developed by Microsoft several systems still see the same problem remain. The best thing to avoid this is to use the standby mode only. Leave the hibernation option disabled.


----------



## Jeff C.

PC eye, thank you very much for your quick reply.  the info you provided is a real help.  Seems strange that MS would create the hotfix and then not release it . . . I look into the site you listed.

thanks again!


----------



## PC eye

It's something alright! Often when you run a search at Microsoft for a section or an article that deals with some problem you find what you need on some 3rd party site or blog like this one. The previous time any large amount of memory became a problem was seen when installing Windows 98SE on a system where you had to edit the autoexec.bat file on any system with over 512mb of memory installed. The hibernation mode seems to be the big one in XP lately.


----------



## JeyramoXRu

*I'm need description about xrumer*

Hi sirs ;-)
Somebody can give me url to the XRumer's homepage?
Or maybe some info...

Thank you very much!!!

P.S. Âîò óðîäû...


----------

